# Vostroyan Firstborn



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

So I must admitt that what with all the new kits and products coming out I am feeling alittle 40k fatigue with my marine army. So i've decided to do a Vostroyan army. I like the look and feel of the army and their background but am having a bit of a hard time putting a force together. I have a few ideas but was hoping I could get some outside suggestions.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The Vostroyan's are still really beautiful models, but sadly are still cast in metal, and most readily available from Games Workshop's site only, if you were referring to where you could find models.

Think about the basic things all Imperial Guard armies need, a Company Command Squad, and Guardsmen Squads. Getting a CCS and two Guardsmen squads is a great way to start. Everything else (anything mechanized) is already in a plastic kit, and Heavy Weapons squads come in Vostroyan flavor (again, on Games Workshop's site). With that being said, is there a particular type of army you were thinking about starting? Mechanized, infantry heavy, fliers, etc? Because knowing what you like and how you'd want to play before buying models could save a lot of time and money.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought you could still get them on the GW site?

I have a squad unprinted in a box still if you are in the UK.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> I thought you could still get them on the GW site?


They are. I was saying it's hard to find them outside the Games Workshop site.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

My bad, misunderstood. 

eBay is always a good place to look but for some stupid insane reason they often sell for more than the GW.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

The fact that they're metal is no issue really.... I plan on taking my time and doing my own bases. As for the type of army I'm thinking about going with an elite force to start. I plan on making a force that rivals my marine army (9,000 points of it lol) so i'll be adding on to it over time.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, ambitious project my friend! Do you have some pics of your marines?

If you want to start small and elite then veteran squads with chimeras is always a good start. Get some carapace armour thrown in there too.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Veterans in Chimeras is great, although if I limit my Veteran Guardsmen to one upgrade it's between 'Demolitions' and 'Grenadiers'. Demolitions is best for combating hordes and/or hard to kill units, while 'Grenadiers' increases their survivability. Of course you could take both, but that alone almost doubles the squads cost. I've seen a tutorial on how to convert the Vostroyan flamers into Meltas somewhere, I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I want a Plog, I love Vostryon Firstborn, I don't even play Guard and I have a CS, Lascannon Team, a Sniper and a single Vostryon Squad. Despite being in metal and old they are beautiful models, absolutely beautiful and the fluff is brilliant. 

I wish you lots of luck with this, so so much.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

On the flamer to melta thing I did a really straight forward one. 

Cut off the barrel, pop a melta gun barrel on.

The barrel of a melta gun is what stands out instantly. Same with most flamers: when you paint it they work really well. 

I would show you a pic but apart from the untouched squad i mentioned I sold them all!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

VFB are a beautiful line of minis they really are, it's such a pity they are single pose but I imagine the headaches involved in making them plastic multi pose would rival that that GW has been having with Sisters.

As for the best way of doing it, defs start with Veteran Squads in Chimeras. I'd magnetise the Chimera specific parts so that when you have enough squads to start using them as Infantry Platoons you can also slap down a horde of Chimera Chasis based vehicles (Hellhounds, Arty and Hydra's).


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> VFB are a beautiful line of minis they really are, it's such a pity they are single pose but I imagine the headaches involved in making them plastic multi pose would rival that that GW has been having with Sisters.


I'd be incredibly happy if they became a finecast or a non multi-part plastic kit. They're just so pretty. Good advise on the Chimera though. Same thing goes for Leman Russes.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

So i've ordered the Firstborn CCS and two Infantry squads and will be working on them hopefully by the end of the week. Though I am trying to decide how to paint them. I do like the red look but feel like its been overdone. I am leaning towards a cadian green/ tan with bronze but will test it to see.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Take a look at these for some ideas:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?65177-The-Vostroyan-Thread

And a bloody awesome green VFB thread:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?47919-Duty-and-Honor!-An-IG-Project-Log


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

So I got my command squad and 2 infantry squads and am currently working on them and should be posting some pics soon. Now I am wanting to have some hydras in my army and was thinking about using the stalker kit for my hydras and am wondering what your thoughts are?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lengthen the barrels a little (which shouldn't be too hard, use the muzzle as the join) and go for your life. I must admit I have had similar thoughts.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As many before me said the Vostroyans are cast in metal, and we all know how shitty that is. Beyond the paint job it needs specialized glue, and covering with base layers takes multiple covers to come out right.

Another thing as a Guard player I'd note for the long-run. The IG requires you make many mdels, A LOT OF MODELS! Thus if your ready go for it, but be warned it will strain your resources and cash to ge them nice. Also keep in mind they are smaller than the marines to finite detailing will be tougher. 

My recoomandation would be to go to Forge World and look at the plastic, and new hybrid plastic, models avaliable. I recently finished a nice Drop Troopers/Krieg Guard mixture that all came out nice. Start with those then perhaps push into Vostroyans


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

emporershand89 said:


> As many before me said the Vostroyans are cast in metal, and we all know how shitty that is. Beyond the paint job it needs specialized glue, and covering with base layers takes multiple covers to come out right.
> 
> On a personel level I actually prefer metal to finecast. On a non personel level as for how shitty it is? Yeah... that's why it's been the staple of the miniatures business for single figures up until about 5 years ago when resin has made an entrance onto the wider market place. Most miniature companies still use it for the majority of their single figures. As for needing specialist glue... I'm sorry what? Superglue is actually easier to get hold of than plastic glue (i.e. you can buy it in the supermarket rather than a specialist hobby shop) and you need super glue for resin anyway. Painting metal doesn't require much difference in technique to painting plastic. Prime it. Base coat, shade (if desired), layer, wash (if desired), varnish. If you don't do one of those steps then you will have a issue... just like when painting plastic. It's actually easier to work with on one level as 90% of the time you don't need to wash the parts in soapy water unlike FW resin.
> 
> ...


I have nothing against DKOK or Drop Troops (or First Born), they are all awesome lines of minis and I'd love to own a force of either, however saying that First Born are too much work, too expensive, made of a "inferior" material and require "specialist" glue and then saying go DKOK or Drop Troops instead is the best thing to go with? That reasoning does not stack up at all.

Good to hear you went and bought some First Born RAM21201. That Vox Operator in the Command Squad is one of my all time favourite IG minis. I've been thinking and I'm wondering if the Stalker system would fit easily on a Chimera chasis maybe @The Son of Horus could let you know I know he has a Stalker, probably a Chimera as well.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> As many before me said the Vostroyans are cast in metal, and we all know how shitty that is. Beyond the paint job it needs specialized glue, and covering with base layers takes multiple covers to come out right.
> 
> Another thing as a Guard player I'd note for the long-run. The IG requires you make many mdels, A LOT OF MODELS! Thus if your ready go for it, but be warned it will strain your resources and cash to ge them nice. Also keep in mind they are smaller than the marines to finite detailing will be tougher.
> 
> My recoomandation would be to go to Forge World and look at the plastic, and new hybrid plastic, models avaliable. I recently finished a nice Drop Troopers/Krieg Guard mixture that all came out nice. Start with those then perhaps push into Vostroyans


Ignore this post dude. If you want Vostryon Firstborn, do VF. Doesn't matter if they are metal or not. Metal isn't as bad as people make out either. As someonee who has 500+ points of metal Sisters and a few metal VF squads, metal isn't that bad especially wit decent glue. 

If you love VF then do VF, why waste your money on something you don't like because it's easier? It maybe easier but it's still a waste of money. And I also don't like this belief many people seems to have that FW have the best IG models, the don't I'm sorry but I honestly believe VF models are beautiful an just as nice as the FW guard, especially when you Factor in age into the Firstborn. 

Regarding a Hydra, Google. There are a few good examples ranging from Stalker conversion, the ADL gun conversion, etc floating around.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Take a look at these for some ideas:
> 
> http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?65177-The-Vostroyan-Thread
> 
> ...


Both of those are beautiful - it's amazing how much character you can get into an army with a more limited metal range. I suppose it helps that the VF have such great models.

I personally dislike metal, but if you pin it and varnish it's not a problem. There is also that certain warm feeling you get moving heavy metal models around the table which plastic models lack :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

@RAM21201 @Jacobite

The stalker assembly doesn't cleanly fit on the Chimera-- it's a touch too wide. But it wouldn't take a lot of work to make it. The biggest thing would be building up the sides to a right angle rather than a 45* angle where the lasguns are so there's a place for the turret ring to cleanly attach. You'd need a bit of green stuff and some plasticard (i.e., sheet styrene-- plastic 'for sale' signs are a great and inexpensive source), and that's about it. 

The weapons on the stalker are a little small for a hydra, I think. Yeah, they have very similar profiles game-wise, but the hydra has always had this very iconic profile with the long-barreled, massive autocannons. The stalker's skystorm cannons are marginally larger than the heavy bolters on a Razorback or Land Raider. 

More importantly, though, the Hydra kit from Forge World is about the same price as the Stalker/Hunter kit...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

@RAM21201 @Jacobite

The stalker assembly doesn't cleanly fit on the Chimera-- it's a touch too wide. But it wouldn't take a lot of work to make it. The biggest thing would be building up the sides to a right angle rather than a 45* angle where the lasguns are so there's a place for the turret ring to cleanly attach. You'd need a bit of green stuff and some plasticard (i.e., sheet styrene-- plastic 'for sale' signs are a great and inexpensive source), and that's about it. 

The weapons on the stalker are a little small for a hydra, I think. Yeah, they have very similar profiles game-wise, but the hydra has always had this very iconic profile with the long-barreled, massive autocannons. The stalker's skystorm cannons are marginally larger than the heavy bolters on a Razorback or Land Raider. 

More importantly, though, the Hydra kit from Forge World is about the same price as the Stalker/Hunter kit...


----------

